# Get in the game...



## Kipp

I would appreciate help in translating the following sentence into Spanish: So get in the game and knock one out of the park by completing this mandatory requirement.

Context: It's a translation for a company that is urging it's employees to complete a mandatory exam.  They're using baseball terminology to make it seem fun, though I seriously doubt that it is.

My attempt: Ponte en el partido (juego) y peguelo fuera del parque por acabarse con este requerido mandatorio!

I'm not happy with that translation and I know it sounds forced.

(sorry, my alt key won't let me do the accents)


----------



## Mitza21

"Entra al partido, golpealo y sácalo del parque al cumplir con este requisito obligatorio"

Espero que te ayude.


----------



## Kipp

Thank you so much, I really was clueless!


----------



## Magazine

HI Kipp, but I am sure that would sound like Chinese to a Spanish person. Lo siento Mitza, pero yo no entendería tu traducción. 

I would suggest:

Métete en el partido/juego, dale fuerte y consigue meter un gol al acabar con este....


----------



## Kipp

I definately like, "Metete" better, but I'm not so sure about using the word "gol" though since they use baseball analogies throughout the article.  Isn't "gol" usually used just for futbol?


----------



## Magazine

Kipp said:


> I definately like, "Metete" better, but I'm not so sure about using the word "gol" though since they use baseball analogies throughout the article.  Isn't "gol" usually used just for futbol?



Yes, kipp, I used the football analogy as this would be better understood over here. 

Hmmm, then we might want to change that to:

Métete en el partido/juego, dale fuerte y consigue sacar la pelota del campo al acabar ----

Sounds strange in Spanish though. Is this translation thought for a specific audience?


----------



## Kipp

It's directed towards Spanish speaking healthcare workers in the south eastern United States.  Since they are Spanish speakers though, maybe I should change the analogy from a baseball analogy to a futbol analogy.  I don't believe many of the Spanish speakers would readily identify with the baseball analogy anyway.  I would have to get permission from the author of the article though.


----------



## Magazine

I think that is a good idea, Kipp, however, as this is at least not directed to a European clientee I think it might work, as in America as a whole baseball is a well known sport . I mean, we _know_ baseball in Spain, but....


----------



## Mitza21

I'm sorry, Magazine, may be we think very different, but I still like more my translation than the yours. In the original they are not speaking about any gol, however, I understand that you tried to write it in a figurative sense. 
I don't think that what I wrote would sound like "chinese" to the spanish speaker, my original language is spanish and I know my language very well to know that what you said about my translation is not true. May be you didn't understand my translation, that is why you say that, but I think that is as clear as water. If I said:
*"Entra al partido, golpealo y sácalo del parque al cumplir con este requisito obligatorio"*
*is because the context Kipp said is this: *
Context: It's a translation for a company that is urging it's employees to complete a mandatory exam. They're using baseball terminology to make it seem fun, though I seriously doubt that it is.

Además, suena mejor "entra al partido" que "metete al partido", eso suena pésimo. A parte de que es exactamente lo mismo, pero entra es más formal sin dejar de ser parte del lenguaje diario, y SI lo he escuchado en los juegos de futbol. Tengo 7 hermanos y juralo que el fútbol se ve en casa al menos los fines de semana. Además, sin ser una traducción exactamente literal, lo que escribí se apega más al original que tu traducción, aunque la hayas querido hacer muy "football analogy."


----------



## eli-chi

También encuentro que queda mejor la expresión "entr*en* al partido/juego" (al parecer se está hablando al grupo)
Me pregunto si se puede cambiar la palabra "parque" por "estadio", que parece más de acuerdo con el lugar donde se juega un deporte como el baseball, o fútbol.

P.S. Una pregunta, Mitza: ¿Por qué omitiste la palabra "one"?


----------



## Mitza21

eli-chi said:


> También encuentro que queda mejor la expresión "entr*en* al partido/juego" (al parecer se está hablando al grupo)
> Me pregunto si se puede cambiar la palabra "parque" por "estadio", que parece más de acuerdo con el lugar donde se juega un deporte como el baseball, o fútbol.
> 
> P.S. Una pregunta, Mitza: ¿Por qué omitiste la palabra "one"?


 
Hi Eli-chi, te refieres a porqué omití traducir la palabra "one" del original en inglés? bueno, porque está incluida en los verbos, ya que depende del contexto el traducirla, y tu sabes que "one" es un  pronombre, y los pronombres muchas veces salen sobrando al traducirlos al español. Especialmente porque en inglés repiten mucho.
Espero haber contestado tu pregunta. Saludos.


----------



## eli-chi

Mitza21 said:


> Hi Eli-chi, te refieres a porqué omití traducir la palabra "one" del original en inglés? bueno, porque está incluida en los verbos, ya que depende del contexto el traducirla, y tu sabes que "one" es un  pronombre, y los pronombres muchas veces salen sobrando al traducirlos al español. Especialmente porque en inglés repiten mucho.
> Espero haber contestado tu pregunta. Saludos.



Curiosamente, a mí me parece que ese "one" se refiere a una jugada que lanza la pelota la pelota de manera tal que hace que ganen el partido (que aprueben el examen obligatorio). Generalmente, tengo muy poca imaginación pero esta vez, al parecer me estoy excediendo en mi apreciación.  
Saludos para tí, también.


----------



## eli-chi

Tengo acá dos opciones más (con la ayuda de alguien que sabe de baseball).  Dice también que es más motivador para los empleados de la compañía "métete" que "entra".

"Métete en el partido y batea una fuera del parque al cumplir con este requisito obligatorio"

o

"Métete en el partido y anota un cuadrangular al cumplir con este requisito obligatorio".
Ojalá te sirva.


----------



## la_machy

> So get in the game and knock one out of the park by completing this mandatory requirement.


Enrolate en el juego y anota un cuadrangular al cumplir con este requisito obligatorio.

Esta es la sugerencia de Eli-chi, que me pareció muy buena, sólo le cambié el principio.


Saludos


----------



## Mitza21

la_machy said:


> Enrolate en el juego y anota un cuadrangular al cumplir con este requisito obligatorio.
> 
> Esta es la sugerencia de Eli-chi, que me pareció muy buena, sólo le cambié el principio.
> 
> 
> Saludos


 
Esta es la mejor traducción, suena deportiva, tiene analogía con el fútbol y el lenguaje me parece muy adecuado.


----------



## eli-chi

Mitza21 said:


> Esta es la mejor traducción, suena deportiva, tiene analogía con el fútbol y el lenguaje me parece muy adecuado.



OK, chicas.  "Enrólate" puede sonar muy bien y natural para ustedes.  Acá los únicos que se "enrolan" son los conscriptos (los jóvenes llamados a cumplir con el "Servicio Militar" obligatorio), o los que eligen una carrera relacionada, hasta dónde yo sé. 

P.S. Ahora recordé que los otros que se "enrolan" son los que se inscriben en partidos políticos.


----------



## Mitza21

Tienes razón eli-chi, pero entonces que tal: "Entra al juego y anota ..."( lo demás como dice la machy)


----------



## la_machy

*enrolar.*


1. tr._ Mar._ Inscribir a alguien en el rol o lista de tripulantes de un barco mercante. U. t. c. prnl.
2. prnl. Alistarse, inscribirse en el Ejército, en un partido político u otra organización. *(Como un equipo de beisbol).*



*Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados* 
*organización**.*


*1. *f. Acción y efecto de organizar u organizarse.
*2. *f. Disposición de los órganos de la vida, o manera de estar organizado el cuerpo animal o vegetal.
*3. *f. Asociación de personas regulada por un conjunto de normas en función de determinados fines. *(Como un equipo de beisbol).*
*4. *f. Disposición, arreglo, orden.



_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
__ 
__ 
En la vida, uno se puede* enrolar* en lo que quiera, no sólo en el ejército, partidos políticos o beisbol.
 
Saludos


----------



## eli-chi

Mitza21 said:


> Tienes razón eli-chi, pero entonces que tal: "Entra al juego y anota ..."( lo demás como dice la machy)


A mí me sonaba perfecto eso de entrar al juego, pero mi hijo (a quien le pedí su opinión, pues es fanático del baseball) me dijo que, más motivador para los empleados sería "métete".  Puesto que lo que se pretende es que esto sea como una arenga.


----------



## la_machy

Precisamente, en mi estado de Sonora, 100% aficionado al beisbol, la 'arenga' sería decir 'enrolate' en el juego. Pero 'metete' también estaría perfecto. A ver que dice Kipp.

¡Siempre es un gusto compartir hilo contigo, eli-chi! 


Saludos y excelente resto del día.
Marie


----------



## eli-chi

la_machy said:


> En la vida, uno se puede* enrolar* en lo que quiera, no sólo en el ejército, partidos políticos o beisbol.
> 
> Saludos



 A lo mejor alguien acá también se puede "enrolar" en un deporte, no lo he escuchado. 
Pero ¿"enrolarse" a un partido en un campo deportivo?  Me suena más que raro.


----------



## Mitza21

Qué es una arenga?


----------



## Mitza21

Enrolarse me suena más a registrarse, inscribirse, que a la situación práctica de entrar a un juego de fútbol.
Aquí esta la definición del DRAE:
*enrolar**.*


*1. *tr._ Mar._ Inscribir a alguien en el rol o lista de tripulantes de un barco mercante. U. t. c. prnl.
*2. *prnl. Alistarse, inscribirse en el Ejército, en un partido político u otra organización.


----------



## eli-chi

la_machy said:


> Precisamente, en mi estado de Sonora, 100% aficionado al beisbol, la 'arenga' sería decir 'enrolate' en el juego. Pero 'metete' también estaría perfecto. A ver que dice Kipp.
> 
> ¡Siempre es un gusto compartir hilo contigo, eli-chi!
> 
> 
> Saludos y excelente resto del día.
> Marie



LOL.  Sí.  Estamos aquí para ayudarlo a decidir con las opciones que proponemos.  Para mí también es un agrado, Marie.  Te correspondo el saludo.  Lo que expongo es lo que se acostumbra acá.  Y "enrolarse" en un partido (competencia en juego), sonaría muy raro.


----------



## la_machy

En respuesta a tu pregunta, Mitza. 

*arenga**.*

*1. *f. Discurso pronunciado para enardecer los ánimos.

En este caso en lugar de discurso, sería palabra o cuando mucho oración.
Precisamente, el ejemplo de este hilo, eso pretende lograr, enardecer los ánimos, a traves de una comparación deportiva, para que la gente se anime a cumplir con el dichoso requisito.


----------



## Mitza21

Gracias la machy, soy de México pero jamás había oído esa palabra. Tal vez es más de la región de Sonora.


----------



## eli-chi

la_machy said:


> Precisamente, en mi estado de Sonora, 100% aficionado al beisbol, la 'arenga' sería decir 'enrolate' en el juego. Pero 'metete' también estaría perfecto. A ver que dice Kipp.
> 
> ¡Siempre es un gusto compartir hilo contigo, eli-chi!
> 
> 
> Saludos y excelente resto del día.
> Marie



LOL.  Vengo de ver esto.  Lo recomiendo (para entender el baseball)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=om_yq4L3M_I

Para mí también es un agrado, Marie.
Correspondo tus saludos y buenos deseos.


P.S. Oops! No sé qué pasó aquí.  Creí que no había salido mi post.  Este era el úlimo cuando llegué...


----------



## ilssear

la_machy said:


> Enrolate en el juego y anota un cuadrangular al cumplir con este requisito obligatorio.
> 
> Esta es la sugerencia de Eli-chi, que me pareció muy buena, sólo le cambié el principio.
> 
> 
> Saludos



Aunque "enrolarse" podría usarse para expresar el registrarse en el juego, en este caso me parece que el "Get in the game" es más que registrarse o simplemente jugar.

"To get in the game" es estar comprometido y completamente embebido en el juego, de tal modo de rendir "al 110%" como dicen los deportistas.

Es por eso que en este caso me inclino por
- "Métete en el juego" (pon tu mente en el juego una vez que ya estés jugando), por sobre a
- "Entra a jugar" (entra al campo de juego, en vez de sólo quedarte de reserva), que es mejor que
- "Enrólate en el juego" (regístrate para jugar)

-------

Even though "enrolarse" could be used to express the act of enrolling to play, in this case the "Get in the game" -- in my opinion -- is more than signing up to play or even playing.

"To get in the game" is to be committed and with your whole mind in the game, in order to allow the "flow" of the game and to "give 110%" in sport-speak.

That's why I tend to prefer:
- "Métete en el juego" (put your mind in the game once you are in), over 
- "Entra a jugar" (get IN the game as opposed to staying in the bullpen), which is better than
- "Enrólate en el juego" (sign up to play)


----------



## Magazine

Mitza21 said:


> I'm sorry, Magazine, may be we think very differently, but I still like more my translation more than the yours.


 This is for Kipp to  decide. However, if the audience were from Spain, your translation would not be understood.



> Además, suena mejor "entra al partido" que "metete al partido", eso suena pésimo.




Como abajo dice eli, no todo el mundo está de acuerdo con esto. 


eli-chi said:


> Tengo acá dos opciones más (con la ayuda de alguien que sabe de baseball).  *Dice también que es más motivador para los empleados de la compañía "métete" que "entra".*





> "Métete en el partido y batea una fuera del parque al cumplir con este requisito obligatorio"



Me supongo que Kipp ya se ha decidido por alguna traducción pero tengo curiosidad si _parque_ es la palabra adecuada aquí. 



> El *campo *de béisbol, es el área donde se desarrolla un partido béisbol.


----------



## eli-chi

Magazine:
En el post 27 hay un link, donde un humorista hace una comparación entre fútbol y baseball.  Según el entendido (y jugador) al que pedí ayuda, es "parque". (En mi ignorancia, yo había sugerido "estadio"... de manera que me envió ese link)
Saludos.


----------



## Puocrik

Bueno, yo no creo que enrolarse en un equipo sea correcto. Para ello en el diccionario especificaría equipo deportivo no "asociación" u "organización". Me parece que es un uso local, porque a nosotros también nos sonaría muy extraño. 
a mí me parece que podría ser:
Métete en el partido y batea la pelota fuera del estadio... En español suena más adecuado estadio desde luego, parque es un espacio libre verde, en general.
En el fútbol echarla fuera es una jugada realmente mala.


----------



## JBarDom

"I would appreciate help in translating the following sentence into Spanish: So get in the game and knock one out of the park by completing this mandatory requirement."

_Entra al campo y pégale de home-run al completar este requisito._

Saludos.


----------

